# 0xC000009C STATUS DEVICE DATA ERROR



## Yves1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3330 CPU @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8162 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 5450, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953765 MB, Free - 898871 MB; D: Total - 476936 MB, Free - 306507 MB; E: Total - 98 MB, Free - 83 MB;
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, DH61CR
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled
Antivirus: Avast Security, Enabled


How can I fix 0xC000009C Error?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Does this error pop up when you try to launch a specific program?

That error usually indicates bad blocks or sectors on the hard drive and it indicates that the requested data could not be found.

You may want to run a CHKDSK.


----------



## Yves1 (Jul 19, 2015)

I ran CHKDSK and it found nothing wrong
But when I run Avast Security Startup Scan I get the following:


C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\setup\part-prg_ais-8af.vpx Erreur 0xC000009C {STATUS_DEVICE_DATA_ERROR}


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Has it recently done an update? Are you able to update Avast's virus definitions?


----------

